# HILFE! Lösungen?



## Jam88 (20. Jun 2005)

Hi!

Mein Problem ist, dass ich meine Hausaufgaben bis morgen abliefern muss, aber 
da kaum durchblicke.
Kann mir jemand helfen?

*AUFGABE 1.*

Gegeben ist folgende (kleine) Klasse


```
public class Anwendung   {
    int [] folge = {2,3,5,7,11};

    public Anwendung ()   {}

    public int[]  run()   {
          return incrementAll(folge,2);
    }

    public int[] incrementAll(int[] b, int wert)  {
         for (int i=0;i<=b.length-1;i++)   {
             b[i]=b[i]+wert;
        } 
        return b;
   }

   public boolean seqSuchen (int[] b, int wert)   {}

} //class Anwendung
```



a) Kennzeichnen Sie den DEklarationsteil, den Konstruktor und die weiteren Methoden unter Angabe
    ihrer Rückgabetypen und ihrer Eingabeparameter.
b) WElche Rückgabe macht ein Objekt der Klasse Anwendung beim Aufruf der Methode run()?
c) Vervollständigen Sie den Rumpf der Methode seqSuchen().
    Überlegen SIe sich einen möglichen Aufruf dieser Methode innerhalb von run() und welches
    Ergebnis würde man erhalten (gemäß der von ihnen gewählten Parameter).

*AUFGABE 2.*

Zeigen Sie jeweils in mehreren Schritten wie bubbleSort(..) und insertSort(..)
das Feld {5,10,2,4,12}





*AUFGABE 3.*

Im Folgenden wird das Wort "Spieler" gleichbedeutend mit "Spielerin" benutzt.

Vor mehreren Jahren waren Textadventure-Spiele sehr beliebt, denn wie jeder Text regten Sie die 
Phantasie der Spieler mehr an als beeindruckende 3D-Effekte.

In dem hier zu entwerfenden TEXTADVENTURE gibt es mehrere Räume und einen Spieler.
In jedem Raum gibt es einen Gegenstand, der einen negativen (der Gegenstand ist gefährlich) oder einen
positiven (der Gegenstand ist wertvoll) Wert hat. Der Spieler hat ein Konto und kann den Gegenstand aufheben
(muss es aber nicht). Der Wert des Gegenstandes wird dann seinem Konto gutgeschrieben 
(bzw. eben von seinem Konto abgezogen).

Jeder Raum hat eine kurze Beschreibung ( z.B. "Balsaal", "Folterkeller") und kann bis zu vier angrenzenden
Räume haben, die south, west, east, north heißen mögen. Zu Beginn wird der erste diesen Ausgang, ist
das Spiel für diesen Spieler beendet.

In dem GUI kann der Spieler verschiedene Kommandos in einer Zeile eingeben, "das SYSTEM" antwortet
jeweils in einem mehrzeiligen Textfeld. Der Kontostand des Spielers wird dauerhaft angezeigt.
Mit einem "ENDE"-Button kann man das GUI schließen.

Folgende Befehle sollen zur Verfügung stehen:

start                    ein Spieler betritt die Eingangshalle
look                    gibt die (bis zu vier) angrenzenden Räume aus und 
                                    gibt an, ob es in diesem Raum einen Gegenstand gibt
go west               lässt den Spieler den westlichen Raum betreten
                                    gibt es diesen Raum nicht, ist das Spiel für diesen Spieler beendet und es wir der
                                    kleinstmögliche Kontostand angezeigt
                                    (entsprechendes gilt für go north, go east, go south)
take                    nimmt den Gegenstand in diesem Raum auf und schreibt den Wert dem Konto des
                                    Spielers gut.
                                    Versucht der Spieler den Gegenstand ein zweites Mal aufzuheben, erhält er
                                    ebenfalls den kleinstmöglichen Kontostand



a) Entwerfen Sie die Klassen _Gegenstand_, _Raum_ und _Spieler_ mit ihren Attributen und den
    Signaturen der notwendigen Methoden (Hilfe: Der Spieler muss immer den jeweiligen Raum kennen,
    in dem er sicht befindet).

b) Implentieren Sie die Klasse Raum vollständig.

c) Die Klasse _Schloss_ verbindet die Räume, so dass jeder Raum "weiß", welche 
    Nachbarräume er hat.
    Entwerfen Sie im Konstruktor der Klasse Schloss einen kleinen "Schlossplan" mit drei
    "irgendwie" verbundenen Räumen.


----------



## stev.glasow (20. Jun 2005)

AHHHHHHHHH *verschoben*


----------



## L-ectron-X (20. Jun 2005)

Steckst du irgendwo fest? Hast du überhaupt schon was programmiert?
Und wieso kommt ihr immer auf den letzten Pfiff?

...nee, heute nich mehr... :roll:


----------



## Jam88 (20. Jun 2005)

Nein ich hab noch garnichts gemacht weil ich es nicht kann lag für sehr lange im Krankenhaus 
aber mein Lehrer ist der Meinung das ich es auch im Krankenhaus nachholen sollte.
Bitte hilft mir es ist Versetzungsnote.


----------



## mic_checker (20. Jun 2005)

sorry, aber es sind halt immer wieder die selben "argumente" (ausreden). Wenn es die Versetzungsnote ist, dann hätte ich an deiner stelle schon was dafür getan, auch wenn du einfach nur früher hier gepostet hättest.

Wir helfen gerne weiter wenn konkrete Ansätze erkennbar sind....

Beispiel:
Verstehst du allgemein die Funktionsweise der in Aufgabe 2 erwähnten Sortieralgorithmen ? Oder verstehst du da schon etwas nicht ?

Was müsst ihr in Aufgabe 1 machen ? Du hast ja bis jetzt nur die Klasse gepostet.....


----------



## Jam88 (20. Jun 2005)

ja stimmt alles was ihr sagt aber so ein kleiner projekt sollte doch kein problem für euch sein oder
wenigstens Aufgabe 1 und 2 ? die würden mir schon reichen


----------



## Wildcard (20. Jun 2005)

Dann fang mal mit Aufgabe 1 an. Was würdest du antworten?


----------



## bambi (20. Jun 2005)

Also ein wenig musst Du schon auch machen - wir machen ja keine Hausaufgaben.

Hast Du denn schon irgendeinen Ansatz? Vielleicht auch nur 'ne Idee? Oder sonst ein Problem, bei dem Du nicht weiterkommst?

Hier hilft Dir ganz sicher jemand, wenn Du auch was machst...  :wink:


----------

